# Steep slopes for livestock?



## violetdelusions

We're considering a lot of land that's been for sale for a while now. Well, possibly two parcels, a total of around 4 acres. Or the other parcel from the same property is 10 acres for almost the same price. Anyway, the problem is they're described to be mostly steep slopes, I haven't gone up there to see it myself yet (will tomorrow hopefully), but I was wondering how steep would be too steep for a small mixed flock. Animals such as chickens, turkeys, goats, alpacas, cows, etc. Would any of them have or cause trouble on slopes? I'm sure goats will be fine and dandy lol. I am aware plenty of live stock live on steep slopes in assorted countries without issues, but I doubt the majority of breeds (aside from mountain stock) are bred to hike their pasture daily. There is a flat lot for a house, which would have a small amount of extra space for pens, but I'd like to let my animals roam my entire property if possible. Also, do LGD's have a fine time protecting and managing a flock on mountain slopes? (heavily wooded except for a few logged sections btw)


----------



## violetdelusions

I got some screencaps from google earth for an example. Not the clearest, but it shows an example of the slope. The parcel options go along the length of the highway, so the main two we're interested are behind the trees.


----------



## violetdelusions

"example" meaning the only exposed part of the hill I can show.

(Why can't I edit posts, btw?)


----------



## Cygnet

Bit late, but one issue you'll run into with steep slopes (particularly rocky steep slopes) is fencing. Most of the animals you mention would be fine with the hills themselves, but good luck getting a secure fence up, particularly for goats, on that kind of hill. 

(You should see some of the rocky ground range cattle roam on around here. They go places I wouldn't go without being roped in.) 

My father and the neighbors here put in a mile of range fence to keep said cattle out of our community. Some of the slopes they covered were nearly vertical. It was quite a chore to get done, cost a LOT of money (fortunately it the cost was split between several families) and the fence requires regular maintenance. Trees fall on it, or elk and cattle find a place to wriggle under it, and in doing so, will eventually lift the t-posts right back out of the rock they were driven into.


----------



## Janis R

We though that sloped land would be fine for the goats and pigs until we started using it.
Walking up and own slopes is dangerous especially if it is muddy.
Once the foliage is eaten away the land just turns to muddy muck and the water will pool at the bottom.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Another consideration when purchasing land against any hillside or mountain? The sun exposure...gardening is much easier when you have the proper sun exposure...


----------



## where I want to

There is also erosion and slide issues. Steep slopes can be unstable. Roads hard to maintain. Fire danger higher. Alot to consider. Clearing to put in feed for stock can increase the chances of something going wrong. Needs careful consideration.


----------



## violetdelusions

Sorry I haven't logged on in a while. 
All points mentioned are very good points. We're leaning more toward making the slope into a terraced garden (with a pathway as we do get a lot of rain up here, so mud is an issue). We plan to let the chickens mostly free roam up the slope if they desire, and have seen someone a few lots over who has goats on the slope so we'll have to ask what they do. There aren't any roads on the slope to maintain luckily.


----------



## Cygnet

violetdelusions said:


> Sorry I haven't logged on in a while.
> All points mentioned are very good points. We're leaning more toward making the slope into a terraced garden (with a pathway as we do get a lot of rain up here, so mud is an issue). We plan to let the chickens mostly free roam up the slope if they desire, and have seen someone a few lots over who has goats on the slope so we'll have to ask what they do. There aren't any roads on the slope to maintain luckily.


I wouldn't let your chickens run free in your garden. They'll eat anything, including your garden. They love fresh tomatoes just as much as you do. You _might or might not _be able to get away with guineas, but guineas may also take off and disappear on you, just because they're guineas and guineas do that. :happy2:

As far as goats go, they're extremely difficult to fence in to start with. I'm not saying it can't be done, just that it will be difficult. On the plus side, they'll clear the land for you -- large breed goats will even knock down small saplings, then eat any suckers that try to come up from the stumps. If the slope has trees and you need to clear trees off it for a garden, you can also fell the trees, let the goats eat the leaves (free goat food) as long as it's a tree that is nontoxic, and then cut the tree up for firewood. 

A terraced garden is entirely doable if you've got the right exposure and the right geology.

Do make sure your terraces are engineered to be safe and that the slope won't slide. You don't want to wake up one morning to find that your garden has relocated on the night to the neighbor's property. 

When you lay out the paths and the beds, make sure you lay everything out wide enough for a small garden tractor or at _least _an ATV with a dump bed. I'd recommend planning for a garden tractor even if you don't have one now, because there are times when you may find it expedient to rent one for a day or two. 

Dragging construction materials (for terrace walls), fill dirt, and/or amendments (manure, compost, etc) up the hill will get real old, real fast, if you're doing it by hand. Make sure the horizontal paths between beds are reasonably level and not extremely sloped, too, for safety's sake -- so if you're driving up there with an ATV or tractor, you won't roll over . Makes it easier to move a wheelbarrow or garden cart full of stuff around too. 

Figure out how you're going to deal with mud and erosion on the paths between beds, too. Gravel? Groundcover? Grass? If you've got lots of rocks that split easily, paving stones? Up to you, but if you don't do something, the mud will make life no fun and the erosion could end up ruining all your work if it gets out of hand.


----------



## where I want to

If you can get into a National Parks trail building class you'll get a whole lot of good info on putting in paths that will be stable, not turn into rivers in a stiff rain. At least I found it really helpful.


----------



## Cygnet

Forgot one more important point for gardening on a slope -- do you have enough water pressure to get water to the top of the slope and still have a decent flow? If not, how will you get water up there? 

Even if you get lots of rain, there will still be times you'll need water. A couple hundred feet of hose, run up a slope, isn't going to give you as much water as you'd expect ...

I'd make sure you have the water pressure for the job, and trench a water line(s) up the hill before you put your garden in, and put in spigots. If it freezes where you're at, put in frost-free hydrants. They're worth the money. Consider bringing power up the hill at the same time, in the same trench, wouldn't be a bad idea. You'd be surprised at the number of uses you'll find for power outlets in a garden. (Short list is electric fencing, heat tape, heated hoses, power tools, lighting, and heaters for covered beds.) 

You can have a garden without all this, but having it laid out in advance, ahead of time, with power and water at hand, will really make a difference.


----------

